
Quantum Resistant Ledger, Altcoin Resistant to Quantum Computer Attacks [pdf] - coderguru
https://github.com/theQRL/QRL/blob/master/QRL_whitepaper.pdf
======
coderguru
Is this technology good enough to prevent quantum computing attacks on
blockchain?

Disclaimer: I have bought a couple of QRL over the past couple of days. My
intent is to understand whether the tech is good enough.

